# Sill Protectors - Inform Insurance?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if I need to declare these sill protectors as a 'mod' to the insurance company when I get my new car?

I bought them to obviously protect the sills & mostly because I like the look of them which will provide a 'sporty' look.

Thanks for any help in advanced.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I work in the insurance industry & would not expect these to be declared. Although they enhance the looks, the looks are not visible from the outside & therefore the car is no more attractive to a thief than a standard one.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> I work in the insurance industry & would not expect these to be declared. Although they enhance the looks, the looks are not visible from the outside & therefore the car is no more attractive to a thief than a standard one.


That's great, glad to hear that it looks like they don't need to be declared. 

To be honest, as you say - they're not visible from the outside & therefore probably 'lessens' the chance of it being nicked........so yeah, thanks again for your advice! :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

like them! where u get em? which golf is it for?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

avit88 said:


> like them! where u get em? which golf is it for?


Cheers!

I got them off Ebay (had been hunting high & low for these particular ones) & it's for a 2012 3dr Golf 1.4TSI 'Match'.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You cant beat a bit of bling on a car, my car has quite alot on it and it gets called the Chavcar or Pimp Mobile by the Sister Inlaw, women have no taste.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers SV, the 'bling' is going to suit the car I'm sure.

Car modifications aren't my cup of tea, but this one is subtle & tasteful IMO.

Who said anyhing about women?! I'm a guy for the record! :lol:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

yeh its a tasteful mod


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> I work in the insurance industry & would not expect these to be declared. Although they enhance the looks, the looks are not visible from the outside & therefore the car is no more attractive to a thief than a standard one.


Yes also work in the industry and have to fully agree with that


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes also work in the industry and have to fully agree with that


Thanks Derek - was just asking to be on the safe side! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Thanks Derek - was just asking to be on the safe side! :thumb:


Always better to avoid any problems later:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've declared mine just to be on the safe side, as the car was not made with them an the original proposal form I signed asked to declare any modifications.

It didn't make any difference to the policy (as expected) and I now have no worries about non disclosure.


----------

